# 2016 Vectric Conferences



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Just announced. This year's Vectric meetings will be held Oct 7 & 8 in Orlando Florida. Go to their website for details. Cost is $199 - the same as last year.

HJ


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

I also got their email. Going to ask my boss if she'll send me to it.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

4D,

Tell her me, Scottart, Edison, and Jay think it's warranted and beholding that you attend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And I'm sure a few others.

HJ


----------



## cjskelton (Feb 27, 2015)

4D, I second that. I just booked my place in the conference. I'll see everyone in Orlando in October!

Jay


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Jay,

Wife's checking her schedule at work to see if she can take a little time off around then -- might stay an xtra few days and make the rounds - we know a bunch of people in Florida. I should be booked by the week end!

Who buys the first beer????

HJ


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Sounds like fun. Would it be worthwhile for a poor little VCarve owner to go?

I like beer too...


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

Booking hotel and conference now! One night dinner on me!

-Edison


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

CJ where did you register at because on the Vectric website there isnt any info on how or where to register???


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

Alright dinner and beer or wine I'm my case on me. We know the area and will pick a nice restaurant to go to.
Mark


----------



## cjskelton (Feb 27, 2015)

Here's the link, Mark.

Vectric Online Store

Looking forward to meeting everyone. I'll get the first beer, HJ!

Jay


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

beltramidave said:


> Sounds like fun. Would it be worthwhile for a poor little VCarve owner to go?
> 
> I like beer too...


I think so. The conference might be worthwhile too. I know the company will be!!

HJ


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

edison auto said:


> Booking hotel and conference now! One night dinner on me!
> 
> -Edison


But we'll be there 3 nites. lol

HJ


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Looking forward to meeting everyone. I'll get the first beer, HJ!

Jay[/QUOTE]

Good thing I only drink one .................. at a time


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

My secretary(daughter) just registered and booked hotel room . Excited and looking forward to meeting everyone. I am not kidding about the meal and wine or beer. Once we find out how many people are going and it gets closer to time we will make reservations.
Mark


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

We're booked. Arrive late Thursday Nite!

HJ


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

Dinner won't be at McDonald's either lol. Our McDonald's sells beer there
Mark


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

So far Jay John and I are booked. 4d you have to come down after all you are the professor of the group.
Mark


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Every group needs a Perfesser!!

HJ


----------



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

beltramidave said:


> Would it be worthwhile for a poor little VCarve owner to go?


It says that the main focus will be on Aspire. Is that what the past ones have been? So, would a simple VCarve user get value out of it.

Steve.


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

This is my first and I have aspire. I am going hoping to learn more about how to program çuts what stepover and all the other terms mean and how to import items and then cut. It is close to me 3 1/2 hour drive. I am just a hobbiest at this point. If you do come at least you will get 1 free meal as I am buying on Friday night.
Mark


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

4d are you going to the conference in Orlando. I am still buying dinner Friday night and the more the merrier. There is no budget for dinner that night.
Mark


----------

